# Sleep well mummys boy



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

My baby lost his battle with cancer over the weekend.
Dont think the crying will ever stop!


----------



## v3n0m (Jan 16, 2010)

arhh i am so sorry for you rlost i remember when i had to re home my gsd and that was the hardest thing ever but knowing they are dead sorry to say it like that but it must be so hard for you


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

soooooooo beautifull. So sorry for your sad loss. I have a german shepherd and shes had nothing but problems with her back end her spine is bending quite bad,and has white things on her spine thats growing an extra bone . shes only 7 and half and shes on meds to help and seems to be doing ok now but i know 1 day im going to loose my baby. Shes been a kinda nanny to my kids and dread the day thats going to come.


----------

